# Hedge Fund Manager: Goodbye and f--- you



## RobinHood (19 October 2008)

http://www.portfolio.com/views/blogs/daily-brief/2008/10/17/hedge-fund-manager-goodbye-and-f-you

I wanted to share this with you guys.
The 4th paragraph is what struck me most. The rest is more of a rant.



> Today I write not to gloat. Given the pain that nearly everyone is experiencing, that would be entirely inappropriate. Nor am I writing to make further predictions, as most of my forecasts in previous letters have unfolded or are in the process of unfolding. Instead, I am writing to say goodbye.
> 
> Recently, on the front page of Section C of the Wall Street Journal, a hedge fund manager who was also closing up shop (a $300 million fund), was quoted as saying, "What I have learned about the hedge fund business is that I hate it." I could not agree more with that statement. I was in this game for the money. The low hanging fruit, i.e. idiots whose parents paid for prep school, Yale, and then the Harvard MBA, was there for the taking. These people who were (often) truly not worthy of the education they received (or supposedly received) rose to the top of companies such as AIG, Bear Stearns and Lehman Brothers and all levels of our government. All of this behavior supporting the Aristocracy, only ended up making it easier for me to find people stupid enough to take the other side of my trades. God bless America.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 October 2008)

RobinHood said:


> http://www.portfolio.com/views/blogs/daily-brief/2008/10/17/hedge-fund-manager-goodbye-and-f-you
> 
> I wanted to share this with you guys.
> The 4th paragraph is what struck me most. The rest is more of a rant.




sounds like bull**** to me ---

when i see his book/trades i'll believe it

gg


----------



## Macquack (19 October 2008)

RobinHood said:


> But hemp has been used for at least 5,000 years for cloth and food, as well as just about everything that is produced from petroleum products.....
> Why is it illegal to grow this plant in this country? Ah, the female. The evil female plant -- marijuana. It gets you high, it makes you laugh, it does not produce a hangover. Unlike alcohol, it does not result in bar fights or wife beating.....
> Please people, let's stop the rhetoric and start thinking about how we can truly become self-sufficient.




Sounds like he will be retiring to his farm (country estate) to chill out, grow some dope and live happily ever after. Good luck to him.

The only thing he will be hedging against now is his chances of being "busted" for growing a naturally occurring weed.


----------



## n5032245 (19 October 2008)

What a stoner! another case of someone who could not take the 'stress' - and looks like someone has already told him 'if you can't handle the temperature, then get the fu** out of the kitchen' - weak as pi*s


----------



## chops_a_must (19 October 2008)

n5032245 said:


> What a stoner! another case of someone who could not take the 'stress' - and looks like someone has already told him 'if you can't handle the temperature, then get the fu** out of the kitchen' - weak as pi*s



Looks like another case of someone knowing the game down to a tee.

Especially considering he was very successful.


----------



## Nyden (19 October 2008)

n5032245 said:


> What a stoner! another case of someone who could not take the 'stress' - and looks like someone has already told him 'if you can't handle the temperature, then get the fu** out of the kitchen' - weak as pi*s






I think you're terribly wrong here. Good on him, my goodness; if I had the money he does I'd retire as well! If you manage to get to a point of having millions of dollars; why on earth would you work more? Despite age ... unless you really enjoy what you do - I'd much rather spend my time on hobbies, and more relaxing interests.

Should someone be chasing "the high" for their entire lives? Out of what, ego? Adrenalin? Utter foolishness ...

Why would you want stress anyway? I'm just really having trouble grasping what you're trying to say?


----------



## derty (19 October 2008)

yeah good on him, I certainly wouldn't mind trading places with him. 

I think the cotton industry and DuPont might had had quite a bit to do with hemp becoming illegal too.


----------



## Temjin (19 October 2008)

This "letter" seem to spread around the internet quite quickly.  

But I agree, good on him! If I were in his position, I would have done exactly the same. If I was being ripped off by the corrupted capitalists and politicians, I might as well "hoard" as much money as possible and then sit on the sideline and enjoy my life and ignore everything else. 

Now that's reality.


----------



## MRC & Co (19 October 2008)

It is guaranteed, the human race will no longer exist down the track.  So this legacy thing is a bit of a media hype.  Do what you want with your life and enjoy it.  

Good on him, only read paragraph 4, but the man sounds like he has his head screwed on right.


----------



## Nyden (19 October 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> It is guaranteed, the human race will no longer exist down the track.  So this legacy thing is a bit of a media hype.  Do what you want with your life and enjoy it.




Too right. I live the life of a selfish pr!ick


----------

